# Dicetel withdrawal and hair loss.



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

So I am thinking that even though Dicetel seems to help my cramping a bit, I think it might be causing my hair to fall out. My pharmacist isn't sure it is the culprit but the loss seemed to coincide with when I started taking the drug. I don't have any other health problems that I know of and hair loss does not run in my family. I am wondering if anyone has come off of Dicetel and if then had any withdrawal symptoms. I am worried my cramping and pain will get worse and possibly my diarrhea but I do need to know if it is what is causing my hair to fall out. I am going to get my thyroid checked as well but I really have no other symptoms of a thyroid disorder. Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't think so... but???Here some info on hair loss:http://www.hairdiseases.com/preventing-hair-loss/causes-of-hair-loss.shtml


----------

